# Swedish Weaving Stroller Blanket



## Neeterbug

I just finished my stroller blanket that I plan to send to my nephew and his wife when their new baby arrives in September. The pattern is "Beehive" and is a excellent pattern for beginners starting Swedish Weaving. I used Caron Simply Soft Paints "Our Heritage" yarn and it worked really great on the Monk's cloth...I like this yarn more than Red Heart that I have used in my other weaving. 

I started this on April 29th and finished today...one week to finish. A very fast pattern. I think of the six afghans I have weaved I like this pattern the best. I plan to make a afghan using this pattern and maybe using a solid color...maybe maroon.


----------



## kiwiannie

Absolutely beautiful,magnificent work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie

That's fantastic. You are a woman of many talents.
Ellie


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Wonderful blanket. I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## Squiter60

It is really beautiful.


----------



## ohsusana

Stunning work. You are very talented.


----------



## jojoacker62

Oh, I haven't done "Huck" weaving in decades... another thing to get back to doing. Too many wips.


----------



## chickkie

beautiful - it would take me a year!


----------



## Tapraol

That is just beautiful!


----------



## DHobbit

just beautiful !
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathie02664

My knitting guild just saw a demonstration on this.
Yours is beautiful.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Neeterbug. Beautifully done.. i love the pattern. I may try it soon. I have the monks cloth and yarn now just to get started thats for posting the picture. It is beautiful.


----------



## mum41

imaknuttyknitter said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OddBodkin

I did Swedish weaving in the 60s. I loved doing it, but there were so few applications for it. Towels and aprons, and furniture runners--I think I made a lot of those. Never a blanket of any size and never anything this beautiful. If I remember correctly, the fabric available at that time was quite narrow and relatively expensive.

Love your work!


----------



## Punkin51

That is amazing!


----------



## Gail DSouza

That is really stunning!!!


----------



## Luckylady7929

Where do you purchase the monks cloth. Beautiful and would love to do it. I used to do this but not to this extent


----------



## Neeterbug

Luckylady7929 said:


> Where do you purchase the monks cloth. Beautiful and would love to do it. I used to do this but not to this extent


 I buy the Monk's cloth at Walmart for $7.99 per yard. I tried buying from JoAnn's but the quality was very poor so will not buy there again. Hobby Lobby's cloth was way too expensive so didn't buy there. Couldn't find any cloth at Micheals. Hope you start weaving again...it is so relaxing!!! I love it!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Neeterbug said:


> I buy the Monk's cloth at Walmart for $7.99 per yard. I tried buying from JoAnn's but the quality was very poor so will not buy there again. Hobby Lobby's cloth was way too expensive so didn't buy there. Couldn't find any cloth at Micheals. Hope you start weaving again...it is so relaxing!!! I love it!!!


I did not know walmart carried monks cloth. Good to know thanks for letting us know.


----------



## run4fittness

Fabulous!


----------



## Angela c

Really stunning and beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tallie9

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## DonnaJean1234

Amazing work, that's is beautiful.


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Fabulous! I love the pattern and the soft paints yarn is very effective. A solid colour would be lovely too - maybe show the pattern a bit more. It will be nice to see the difference. But honestly, this is such a wonderful, beautiful blanket. The recipients are going to be thrilled. I know I would be&#128522;.


----------



## siewclark

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Babalou

That is such a pretty pattern. The colors you picked are lovely. When cleaning some things for my mother a few weeks ago, I found the huck towels we made as kids. My grandmother taught us very simple designs. Nothing as pretty as your design. Brought back some lovely memories.


----------



## JoAnnLovesKnitting

Beautiful work...I, too, did Swedish Weaving in the '60's. Monk's cloth is also used in rug hooking. Good news - yarn is often used in rug hooking. Another use for that ever present stash!


----------



## saskgayle

I think it's an heirloom gift. It's just beautiful.


----------



## quiltdaze37

amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judyh

Another beautiful blanket! How big is it? Where can I get that great design, it looks easy and I think it is something I might be able to do.


----------



## PamieSue1

Beautiful work you have done! My aunt gave me a blanket she made using this technique, which is lovely.


----------



## Neeterbug

Judyh said:


> Another beautiful blanket! How big is it? Where can I get that great design, it looks easy and I think it is something I might be able to do.


 44" x 34"

I bought a yard of Monk's cloth and I think the width was 58"...after washing and putting in the two hems the width now is 44" wide.

The length measures from fringe to fringe 34" long.


----------



## tootsie001

Kudos on the beautiful weaving. I am sure the new parents will treasure it. Great to see other crafts that kpers are interested in. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pamjlee

Very pretty! I know what you mean about the red heart. I used it too when I first started to do Swedish weaving then I made the alphabet blanket with caron simply soft. So much nicer!


----------



## tweeter

that is gorgeous


----------



## Stampergrandma

So beautiful! Love, love, love!


----------



## Judyh

Is the pattern in a book, or can I get it on the internet?


----------



## Neeterbug

Judyh said:


> Is the pattern in a book, or can I get it on the internet?


The pattern is "Beehive" from the "Avery Hill's Swedish Weaving/Huck Embroidery Book 1" on Page 53. I'm sure you can buy this at Ebay or Amazon.


----------



## randiejg

Absolutely beautiful, and such a gift will be cherished, I'm sure.

Do you machine stitch above the fringe to keep it from unraveling further? It's been many, many years since I've done huck weaving. I did enjoy it at the time.

Like I need another hobby, but this is so beautiful I'm enthused to go back to it.


----------



## brdlvr27

It is beautiful - may have to try this one.


----------



## caroleann40

I have never seen this before, any ideas where I can learn how to do it. I think its beautiful :-D


----------



## yona

Absolutely gorgeous, thank you for sharing. 

Please post more of your finished work.


----------



## socksaholic

thought I was quoting a post, sorry.


----------



## socksaholic

OddBodkin said:


> I did Swedish weaving in the 60s. I loved doing it, but there were so few applications for it. Towels and aprons, and furniture runners--I think I made a lot of those. Never a blanket of any size and never anything this beautiful. If I remember correctly, the fabric available at that time was quite narrow and relatively expensive.
> 
> Love your work!


To do an afghan, you need to use monk cloth. I used to get it at my local Walmart when they had fabric. Haven't found anyplace else to get it as inexpensively as it was at Walmart.


----------



## Neeterbug

caroleann40 said:


> I have never seen this before, any ideas where I can learn how to do it. I think its beautiful :-D


Here is a link shows a video on how to prepare the cloth before weaving:





This link shows a video on some of the stitches:





These should get you started weaving.


----------



## Gundi2

absolutly beautiful.


----------



## Irene H

You can buy both books and monk's cloth on line from Amazon. Many choices in books of patterns and instruction. My daughter just finished her very first project, placemats. Just beautiful!


----------



## Suecpee

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Grandma-I-am

Gorgeous work!


----------



## blawler

Very, very nice. I like it a lot. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Rag doll

Very pretty! Looks like fun, I may have to try this!


----------



## mkjfrj

Beautiful; especially with Summer on the way


----------



## kidbear

Beautiful work


----------



## JeanJ

Anita, the blanket is beautiful!


----------



## Neeterbug

Thanks everyone!!! Now have to wait for the baby to arrive so I can mail my blanket, stroller blanket, all-in-one tops, and other goodies I will be making before the big day. We will find out in a couple of weeks if the baby is a boy or girl. Sure hope the baby is a girl. My brother has 15 grandkids...all boys...he will be over the moon if it is a girl.


----------



## judyr

jojoacker62 said:


> Oh, I haven't done "Huck" weaving in decades... another thing to get back to doing. Too many wips.


My grandma and mom used to do huck weaving too. I have plenty of the dresser scarfs they made. They must be over 100 years old as I am 73 and these are from my grandma. Pretty tough stuff! And I use them too!


----------



## JeanJ

Neeterbug said:


> Thanks everyone!!! Now have to wait for the baby to arrive so I can mail my blanket, stroller blanket, all-in-one tops, and other goodies I will be making before the big day. We will find out in a couple of weeks if the baby is a boy or girl. Sure hope the baby is a girl. My brother has 15 grandkids...all boys...he will be over the moon if it is a girl.


If it's a girl - boy, will she be spoiled rotten :thumbup:


----------



## hellokittyangel

What a wonderful blanket. You did a fantastic job. Congratulations.


----------



## Byrdgal

jojoacker62 said:


> Oh, I haven't done "Huck" weaving in decades... another thing to get back to doing. Too many wips.


Sounds like me!


----------



## saundra51

HOLY SMOKES....this is beautiful. I have a loom, but have yet to learn how to warp it correctly...on my bucket list.


----------



## JeanJ

Anita, this is beautiful! I wouldn't even begin to attempt doing this. I know myself too well. I'd buy all the supplies and there it would sit, never finished!


----------



## Neeterbug

saundra51 said:


> HOLY SMOKES....this is beautiful. I have a loom, but have yet to learn how to warp it correctly...on my bucket list.


You don't need a loom for working the Swedish weaving...just lay the Monk's cloth in your lap.


----------



## Lillyhooch

The needle holders are a very marketable product. Has your husband thought of offering them for sale?


----------



## Gramma Bunny

Swedish Weaving? I wrote it down so that I can become addicted to another type of hand work. It's really beautiful. You can visit me at a Florida State Mental Hospital. That's where I plan to retire. Pleas, come visit--------bring yarn.


----------



## Neeterbug

Lillyhooch said:


> Has your husband thought of offering them for sale?


I asked him if he is interested in making them for sell and he said that he didn't think his workmanship quality is good enough for selling...they are great for my use but not for selling.


----------



## JeanJ

Neeterbug said:


> I asked him if he is interested in making them for sell and he said that he didn't think his workmanship quality is good enough for selling...they are great for my use but not for selling.


Love your new avatar!


----------



## Neeterbug

JeanJ said:


> Love your new avatar!


Thanks Jean, I changed it this morning. The photo was taken at a Geocaching Event last year and I thought it was one of the better ones of us.


----------



## blawler

Neeterbug said:


> Thanks Jean, I changed it this morning. The photo was taken at a Geocaching Event last year and I thought it was one of the better ones of us.


I like it too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## JeanJ

You and Jack are both so creative. Make a really good pair!


----------

